# shot blasting alloy wheels



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys, need a bit of advice,.

im looking to buy a small shot blast set up for refurbing alloys, getting a few sets in and its pretty time consuming strippping corrosion n flakey paint off by hand and D.A isnt allways eas to get in to small spaces.

i dont have experience of shot blasting, so dont wanna jump in with too sever e a media etc,

soo, what do i need, ??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Acid bath.....


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

mitchelld said:


> hey guys, need a bit of advice,.
> 
> im looking to buy a small shot blast set up for refurbing alloys, getting a few sets in and its pretty time consuming strippping corrosion n flakey paint off by hand and D.A isnt allways eas to get in to small spaces.
> 
> ...


What size is your compressor and what CFM will it push out?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Acid bath.....


Its not easy to keep going, has to have a layer of water on top of the acid which needs changing as the water becomes acidic


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's not many easier ways of stripping them back.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Use glass beads on alloy wheels buddy


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

kempe said:


> Use glass beads on alloy wheels buddy


+1 glass beads.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

120 grit (meduim to fine) ali oxide.

leaves a near perfect sa2 grade finish on alloy parts. use it to blast the wheels i do. will warn you now you -will- need to invest in a massive compressor that can shove out very constant cfm (ie 200lt tank and twin motors). gun/nozzle size is critical and you will want to be blasting in a sealed place to reclaim most of your media because it gets very expensive if your shooting it an not reclaiming it.

you can do it with a 150/200lt tank (12cfm on motor only) but you will be spending 30-60 mins per alloy and the compressor will be struggling to keep up
tbh paint stripper from a motor factors is faster, or buy the kit that turns your power washer into a water media blaster!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

If the wheels are powdercoated originally I wouldn't even bother.

We use to have a big compressor (mobile one) with roughly 160 cfm, would barely touch powdercoat with steel shot.

Even if you did get the paint off there easily pitted so your going to give yourself more work by covering the pitting.

I would acid dip them.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a quick video I made buddy


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

ive a 250 litre compressor, just kinda assumed it wud be easier to strip them with shot, 

mainly the backs of the wheel as generally i dont strip to bare metal on the front if it doesnt need it ?? 

acid bath sounds dangerous haha!


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

a few sets that ive done, not all need a load of prep work.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151212853935140.497475.587875139&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151212858680140.497476.587875139&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150755032560140.451853.587875139&type=3


----------

